# Officer Down: Sergeant Stephen Bollinger - [Franklin County, Ohio]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/08/2007
*Ohio officer dies in car crash*

*Officer Down: Sergeant Stephen Bollinger *- [Franklin County, Ohio]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age: *58

*Cause of Death:* Automobile Accident
*
Additional Information:* Sergeant Bollinger had retired with 27 years service and was working as an auxiliary officer. He is survived by his wife and daughter.

*Incident Details*: Sergeant Stephen Bollinger was killed in an automobile accident while he and another deputy returned from an assignment.

Another deputy was driving on Orders Road around 1 pm when he lost control of the vehicle and hit a utility pole. Sergeant Bollinger was a passenger in the vehicle. Both deputies were transported to Grant Medical Center and Sergeant Bollinger was pronounced dead.

*End of Watch: *Sunday, August 5, 2007


----------

